# 2014 OGF/Big Joshy Rick Seevers/Dick Caudell Memorial Crappie Tournaments - REGISTER



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Due to the passing of OGF Staff members Rick Seevers (Misfit) and Dick "Puterdude" Caudell, we dedicate our annual crappie tournaments in their names and honor, and hope that everyone enjoys the events as much as they did. Rest in peace Rick and Dick.

After 10 years of successful tournaments and feedback and in recognition of OGF's 10 year birthday, we've made some significant changes the tournaments' format, payouts, and rules...all in an effort to get the event back to its roots!!

We started this tournament 10 years ago with a goal in mind...to introduce OGF members to tournament fishing with an emphasis on sportsmanship, learning, and having fun. Although the level of competition has escalated over the event's tenure, the goal has remained...to show OGF members a good time on the water with the possibility of leaving with a little extra in their wallets than they came with!

Our 2014 tournaments bring some exciting new changes that centralize around our goal of amping up the fun, catering to wider spectrum of boaters, and taking care of our own...OGF members! We are still doing 2 events (Spring/Fall) and keeping the combined option but with the following additions and changes...and we hope you are as excited about them as we are!!​

* General Information*​

We will be fishing Deer Creek Lake on Saturday May 3rd 2014, and Alum Creek Reservoir on Saturday September 27th 2014​
OGF members with 50 posts or more (by 2/1/2014) will get a special early bird registration period from February 10th to February 24th at a special rate of $50/team, $25/single, and $110 combined. After 2/24/2014 registration opens for everyone at the normal rate of $60/team, $30/single, $130 combined.​
Tournament blast off has been eliminated, and anglers can now launch at any public ramp on the body of water at any time after signing in our designated sign in ramp, and be on their spot PRIOR to the start of fishing time. This affords everyone more fishing time and should help our members in smaller craft (canoes, kayaks, etc...) join us on the water!​
We are still paying 25% of the field, however of that 25% we will pay 3 spots as a random draw drawn from participants who didn't place in the top 25%. In other words, you don't have to catch a fish or place to have a chance to win your entry fee back!​
We are extremely excited to announce the addition of OGF Member Bonus Bucks! OGF is kicking in additional money to be won by the top 3 teams with the most weight, that contain at least one member who has a minimum of 250 posts on the site. Every team with an OGF member that has 250 or more posts will automatically qualify for OGF Member Bonus Bucks AT NO ADDITIONAL COST! For each event, we will pay the following for the top 3 qualifying teams: 

1st - $100
2nd - $75
3rd - $50

*Fishing Options*
Fish the Deer Creek tournament as a single event on May 3rd 2014
Fish the Alum Creek Lake tournament as a single event on September 27th 2014 (registration will open 6/1/2014)
Fish both events and have your combined weight from both tournaments calculated to win a 100% payback side pot​

*CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO REGISTER!!*​


----------

